# 2013 UGA/Young Harris Beekeeping Institute



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Registration for the 2013 UGA/Young Harris Beekeeping Institute is now open. 
For the 2013 program, registration form, and more information, visit their website 
http://www.caes.uga.edu/departments/ent/bees/young-harris/index.html

If you have any questions please contact Tabitha Davidson
(770)329-9449
[email protected].


----------

